# Mid Ride Energy Boost



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey All

Yesterday I was on a uphill-in and downhill-out ride and noticed that after I finished the uphill I wasn't necessarily exhausted; I had more gas to guzzle. However.. I was definitely fatigued.. it was hard to keep full concentration on my downhill - the most dangerous part.

Is there anything out there that can quickly get me back up to speed? Those energy shots? Anything? 

It's not that I dont have enough energy per se as I could keep riding, it's that my concentration seems to be difficult to keep at 100% by the time I'm ready for downhill.

Thoughts? Does this happen to anyone else?

Thanks!


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

A couple orange Shot Blocks will normally do the trick for me. It's a nice little energy hit and the caffeine is helpful for concentration.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sweet! Never knew about these before - will have to give them a try!


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

I like GU Roctane gels. I can really feel them about 15-20 min after I take one.


----------



## slimfaster (Jan 22, 2013)

Caffeine is what you are looking for. If you are behind on calories, nothing is going to give you that quick boost other than caffeine. Other option would be to stay on top of your calories earlier in the ride and you might have had the concentration later.


----------



## sup3rman27 (Jun 22, 2009)

slimfaster said:


> Caffeine is what you are looking for. If you are behind on calories, nothing is going to give you that quick boost other than caffeine. Other option would be to stay on top of your calories earlier in the ride and you might have had the concentration later.


this.

Caffeine is a stimulant. You don't need B vitamins or whatever it is energy bar/drinks/shots/whatever companies are trying to sell you. The cheapest most effective route would be to go to walmart or whatever and buy caffeine pills. They may be marketed as "Stay-Awake" or "No-Doz". They are literally just caffeine pills. 5 bucks for 40 pills, and each pill has 200mg of caffeine, about as much as a 5-hour energy shot that costs 3 bucks.


----------



## Wildworks (Feb 14, 2013)

Can of coke in the pocket works wonders when a boost is needed


----------

